# Scorpion life span - male/female ??



## dfudd (Sep 17, 2008)

Okay, I know, for tarantulas, the expected life span for females is many times longer than for males. What about scorpions?? Is there a disparity between expected life span of males and females or is it about the same?


----------



## Brian S (Sep 17, 2008)

Hi,
It depends alot on the species IME. With some Tityus spp for instance it appears the males actually can live a little longer. Probably shelling out brood after brood can shorten the lifespan of a female? Its just speculation but I have no other answer as to why.
Several other spp there really is no difference in my own personal experience. It appears that most scorpion species I work with grow about the same speed. Naturally males with many species mature sooner primarily because they molt one less time than the females.
I know that is really not a "smoking gun" answer like you are probably looking for however that is the best I can do with what little I know LOL


----------



## dfudd (Sep 17, 2008)

Brian S,
Thanks. I kind of thought that there might not be the same huge difference that there is in the tarantulas.


----------

